

Time to throw ugly jQuery progress bars away - kimmobrunfeldt
https://kimmobrunfeldt.github.io/progressbar.js

======
psaintla
HTTP GET of
[https://rawgit.com/kimmobrunfeldt/progressbar.js/master/dist...](https://rawgit.com/kimmobrunfeldt/progressbar.js/master/dist/progressbar.js)
is throwing a 503

~~~
suvelx
I think at this point, we're literally throwing away progress bars.

------
PLenz
None of them work on my Firefox install

~~~
brickmort
I'm running Firefox 32.0.3. Seems to be running fine for me.

